# frage an die race expertinnen unter euch



## chayenne06 (13. März 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

jetzt probier ich es unter uns mädels einfach auch mal.

bin ja jetzt auf der suche nach einem hardtail (carbon oder alu) oder dann doch ein fully. 
so sicher weiß ich gar nichts, außer, dass ich mit meinem stereo, das ja zum verkauf steht, keine marathons fahren werde. 

des weiteren bin ich bisher ja nur fully gefahren. könnt ihr mir ein bißchen auf die sprünge helfen, wie es ist, auf einem (race) hardtail zu sitzen? bin heute mal aufm cube access wls gtc (carbon race hardtail) gesessen und ne kl.runde im hof gedreht. das ist natürlich eine andere sitz/fahrposition. weiß jetzt gar nicht ob mir das sooo taugt .... 
oder dann eben doch ein race fully? 

hilfe so viele fragen... 
ich hoffe ihr habt verständnis...


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

Als Race-Expertin tauge ich gar nix...
Aber weil ich auch ohne Rennen zu fahren gerne bisweilen auf Geschwindigkeit fahre, trotzdem mal meine Einschätzung:
Ich finde ein straff abgestimmtes Fully mit entsprechend gestreckter Stizposition viel schneller als ein Hardtail. Der subjektive Eindruck sagt zuerst mal was anderes. Wahrscheinlich, weil man die intensive Rückmeldung vom Untergrund irgendwie mit Vortrieb assoziiert. Egal, ich will mich hier nicht in Psychologie versteigen 
Ich bin bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit aus Budgetgründen nur auf nichtgefederten Bikes gesessen. Das erste Fully war die Offenbarung! Es fühlt sich zwar erst mal nach komfortabler "Omaschaukel" an, aber der Blick auf die Uhr besagt etwas anderes. (Das Bike war auch noch ein Cube AMS 125, also beileibe kein Race-Bike )
Dadurch, dass das Fahrwerk so manches Hindernis einfach ausbügelt und die Traktion erhöht ist man sowohl bergauf als auch bergab schneller. Natürlich vorausgesetzt das Fahrwerk ist effizient und wippt nicht zu sehr 
Viel wichtiger als die reine Geschwindigkeit finde ich aber, dass man viel ermüdungsfreier fahren kann. Das wird für dich mit deinen Marathon-Ambitionen sicherlich auch nicht uninteressant sein. Auf einer Probefahrt vor einem Bike-Shop merkt man das natürlich nicht. Das stellt sich erst auf längeren Strecken raus. Wenn dir mit dem Hardtail hinterher jeder Muskel weh tut, steigst du nach derselben Distanz von einem Fully ganz entspannt ab und würdest am liebsten noch ein paar km dranhängen. 

Ein HT hätte ich zwar schon gerne mal wieder, allerdings nicht zum "fahren" im Sinne von Kilometerfressen, sondern eher zum Spielen und Tricksen. Für alles andere macht sich ein Fully besser 

Nur meine Meinung 

Edit: Dass es bei der Sitzposition große Unterschiede zwischen Fully und HT gibt wäre mir nicht bekannt... natürlich solange man Race-Fully mit Race-HT vergleicht und nicht AM-Fully mit Race-HT 
Es gibt durchaus auch Fullys, auf denen man sehr sportlich gestreckt und mit einiger Sattelüberhöhung sitzt. 
Wenn ich noch ein bisschen Werbung machen darf: schau dir mal das Rocky Element an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2010)

aber soooo viele fahren doch race bikes in den rennen? 
ach das ist echt sehr schwierig...


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

der interessante punkt wäre: wie hoch ist der prozentuale anteil von ht fahrern auf dem siegertreppchen unter berücksichtigung des verhältnisses ht/fully im starterfeld? 
ich glaube, viele leute, die das biken auf starrbikes angefangen haben sind da nicht so schnell wegzukriegen. wohl auch, weil der erste fahreindruck auf dem ht eben doch "schneller" ist, wie ich oben schon zu erklären versucht habe.


----------



## mangolassi (13. März 2010)

Eigentlich würde ich glatt das Gegenteil behaupten wie scylla, es muss ja auch andere Meinungen geben. Ich bin XC und Marathon nur auf dem Hardtail gefahren und in Deutschland gibts eh kaum Mtb-Marathons die ein Fully rechtfertigen. Aber ich seh grad, du wohnst ja schon in den Bergen und deine Saisonziele sind auch nicht gerade im Flachland. Ich fahr halt auch DH und FR am liebsten Hardtail, ich mag das Feedback. (Das Liteville hab ich nur zum angeben, so jetzt ist es raus.) Vielleicht bin ich nicht objektiv. Ich frag mich halt immer, obs für die paar Millimeter Federweg ein Fully braucht. Ach ja, und ob dir mit dem Hardtail jeder Muskel weh tut, ist auch ne Trainingsfrage. Ich bin jedenfalls einmal ein Fully vom Geschäft beim Marathon gefahren, und wollte nie wieder.
Nur ne andere Meinung


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls einmal ein Fully vom Geschäft beim Marathon gefahren, und wollte nie wieder.



Wäre auch schlimm, wenn's nicht mehrere Meinungen gäbe 

Du bringst mich noch auf einen anderen Punkt: Bei einem Fully ist die Gefahr, beim Kauf ins "Klo" zu greifen natürlich viel höher. Ob die Dämpfung am Hinterbau effizient und wippfrei arbeitet, kriegt man bei der Hofrunde beim Händler nicht wirklich raus. Das merkt man dann, wenns zu spät ist. Bei einem HT kommt's eben im Wesentlichen auf die Sitzposition an, die man beim kurzen Probesitzen schon eher beurteilen kann.

Bei deinem "nie wieder" Erlebnis hattest du vielleicht auch nur nicht das allerbeste Fahrwerk erwischt


----------



## mangolassi (13. März 2010)

Und dann ist da noch die Frage: wieviel Zeit kannst du in den Anstiegen gut machen und wieviel in den Abfahrten verlieren oder umgekehrt? Bei den Anstiegen verbringst du jedenfalls mehr Zeit. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl dass ich bei den Abfahrten und beim Schlusssprint mehr Zeit gut machen kann. Überholt wurde ich so gut wie nie in der Abfahrt, deshalb mach ich jetzt was ich kann: freeriden.
Achja, wohlfühlen ist schon das Wichtigste egal ob Fully oder HT.
Es war übrigens ein German Answer mit Antriebsschwinge.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2010)

klar, die hofrunde entscheidet keinen kauf. leider war heute das wetter nicht zum länger probefahren geeignet... 
mir sticht halt das carbon cube ins aug (typisch frau) 
aber danach darf "frau" ja nicht (nur) gehen.

ich kenne bisher nur ein fully unterm po 
bergaub wie bergab. 

ich kenne auch genügend leute die nur hardtail fahren. wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich so dass ich das selbst herausfinden muss. aber wie? außer mal ein hardtail ausleihen ...das ginge. 

bin ja direkt noch keinen marathon gefahren, aber dieses jahr wird angegriffen. möchte einfach nicht letzte werden  
und logisch dass das mit nem stereo kraftaufreibender ist als mit nem anderen bike!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Ich hatte nur HT, weil ich das Wippen und Schaukeln ätzend fand und mir das den Spaß am Biken genommen hatte. Dann empfahl mir 2004 ein Händler das Ghost RT7500, einen Viergelenker, der angeblich alles anders macht... Ich hörte auf ihn - und fuhr das Teil gerade mal in dem Urlaub, in dem ich es kaufte (Hinterglemm), dann stand es im Keller und ein neues Endorfin Speed II kam zum Einsatz. Was ich fuhr? CC und Kurz-MA.

Ich will bergauf Vortrieb haben und möchte, dass das Vorderrad am Boden bleibt. Bergab hätte ich gern Traktion, alles in allem Rückenschmerzfreiheit. Außerdem mag ich nicht hoch sitzen, also nicht auf dem Bike, sondern sozusagen in ihm. 

Seit zwei Jahren besitze ich ein Carbon-HT (Poison Mescalin) und seit letztem Jahr den "Panzer", ein Enduro derselben Marke (Curare). Ich liebe beide... Das eine ist schnell und dennoch irgendwie komfortabel (man glaubt nicht, wie groß der Unterschied Alu zu Carbon ist!) bei diesen kleinen "Nickeligkeiten", die der Offroad-Untergrund nun mal zu bieten hat. Und der Panzer ist ein Bügeleisen. Auf Asphalt, wenn ich zu meinen Trails kurble, locke ich das 150-er Fahrwerk, auf losem Untergrund und bergauf (komisch, gell?) fahre ich offen und lasse es arbeiten. Und es arbeitet! Ich komme Anstiege mit dem 16 Kilo-Gerät hoch, dass ich selbst erstaunt bin. Es liegt nicht an mir, es liegt an der Traktion! Ich fahre dort noch locker, wo ich mit dem HT schon schlingere...

Also? Das Votum für´s Fully? Ja! Und nein... Kommt schlicht auf den Einsatz an. Kurze MA brauchen eigentlich kein Fully, CC auch nicht. Wird es aber länger, ist die muskuläre Ermüdung doch signifikant (das ist erwiesen) und spürbar. Die ständigen Schläge und Rutscher sind de facto vortrieblimitierend... Also doch Fully. 100 Millimeter-Fahrwerk, möglichst keine Energieverluste durch das Fahrwerk - also kein Wippen, denn dabei tritt man zweistellige Prozentzahlen erst einmal in den Dämpfer und verliert signifikant an Kraft, die am Hinterrad landet. Solche Fahrwerke gibt es! Aber sie sind teuer, denn sie sind kompliziert aufgebaut. Beispiel: Giant Anthem. Das Teil ist genial, kostet aber in akzeptabler Aussstattung seine 4.000 Euro! Alles andere ist gut bis befriedigend. Man muss es probieren - nicht nur auf einer Hofrunde beim Händler! Sonst geht es einem wie mir: gekauft, genervt, geparkt. Und letztlich mit Verlust wieder abgestoßen.


----------



## lucie (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

zu all den Fragen bez. des Fahrverhaltens und des Komforts kommt auch noch dazu , dass ein Fully eben auch noch einen größeren Wartungsbedarf hat, der auch die Folgekosten in die Höhe treiben kann. Ich selbst bin keine erfahrene Marathonfahrerin (ein einziger steht auf meinem Rennkonto), aber ich bin der Meinung, dass ein gutes HT durchaus ausreichend ist. Bei der Wahl Karbon oder Alu kann ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen, ich persönlich ziehe, wenn auch schwerer, Alu-Rahmen/-Anbauteile vor.
Am Ende ist es meiner Meinung völlig egal, ob HT, Fully, Karbon oder Alu, entscheidend ist Deine Kondition, Deine Fahrtechnik und Deine Ambitionen beim Marathon (einfach nur fahren oder auch mal auf's Podium), ... ach ja und dann noch Dein Budget.  
Ich selbst fahre ein Liteville 301, dass ich zuerst mit ca. 11,6kg eher racig aufgebaut habe. Inzwischen wiegt es 13,0kg, macht so wesentlich mehr Spaß, und einen Marathon würde ich damit trotzdem fahren. Sollen die doch alle .! Ich persönlich will einfach nur fahren und muß niemandem etwas beweisen. Jedes Bike ist eben auch nur so gut wie sein Fahrer/seine Fahrerin.

lucie


----------



## jjules (14. März 2010)

Wie schon mehrfach genannt, es kommt wohl sicher stark darauf an was man fährt. Ob lange Marathons oder eher kurze Rennen. Zudem ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ob es eher technisch zur Sache geht oder es reines "Forstweg-Gebolze" ist.

Ich werd heuer meine ersten Erfahrungen mit meinem Fully (Cube AMS 100 SE) sammeln. Das ist denke ich die vielseitigere Lösung. Es ist wohl irgendwo zwischen Race und AM anzusiedeln, aber ich denk das ich damit ganz gut zurecht kommen werde. 

Ich glaub übrigens dass das irgendwo auch überschätzt wird. Ist doch viel auch ne Kopfsache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

> (man glaubt nicht, wie groß der Unterschied Alu zu Carbon ist!)


wie äußert sich denn der unterschied ? außer am gewicht?

klar, jedes bike ist nur so "schnell" wie fit der ist, der es fährt 

ich möchte die marathons nicht auf dem podium beenden... einfach mal mitfahren, ausprobieren, und nicht letzte werden. 
meine ziele sind die B runde beim T-see marathon (ca. 1500 hm und um die 50 km) und dann der Dolomiti Superbike (ca. 1700 hm und 60km). das ist alles fahrbar auch mit einem ht. 
ich kenne halt nur das fully fahren... vielleicht ist das dass problem.

mein budget ist auch begrenzt. ca. 1500 euro ist so der dreh. ich weiß nicht viel, aber das stereo gibt nicht mehr her... wenn überhaupt. 

poison ist mir auch schon entgegengestochen. das "arsen" ist z.b. da das fully mit 100mm federweg. wäre das für rennen geeignet?
lapierre gefällt mir auch ganz gut, da wäre dann das "x control 310 lady" z.b.auch mit 100mm federweg...



> Ich werd heuer meine ersten Erfahrungen mit meinem Fully (Cube AMS 100 SE) sammeln


wo wirst du teilnehmen? 

danke an alle für eure antworten!!


----------



## Echinopsis (14. März 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich fahre Ã¼berwiegend Marathon und andere lÃ¤ngere Sachen (3h-, 8h- und 24h-Rennen) im Mittelgebirge. Dabei habe ich die letzten Jahre Ã¶fter mal Vergleiche zwischen Hardtail und Fully angestellt und bin fÃ¼r mich meist zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das Hardtail schneller ist. DafÃ¼r gibt es mehrere GrÃ¼nde:



Mein Hardtail hatte je nach Aufbau um die 2 kg weniger Gewicht als das Fully.


Die Rennen hier in der Gegend bestehen zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil aus Forstautobahn, die Trails sind gewÃ¶hnlich so gestaltet, dass ich mit dem Hardtail keine/kaum Nachteile hatte.


Ich fahre gerne auch mal Anstiege im Wiegeritt um die Muskulatur zu entspannen, da ist mir das Hardtail einfach lieber (mein Fully hat einen SPV-DÃ¤mpfer aber kein Lockout).

Das sind natÃ¼rlich meine persÃ¶nlichen Erfahrungen, die nur bei den gegebenen Vorausetzungen gelten. Wenn ich ein unter 10 kg-Fully hÃ¤tte, das auch im krÃ¤ftigen Wiegetritt vÃ¶llig ruhig bleibt, wÃ¤ren Punkt 1 und 3 wahrscheinlich hinfÃ¤llig. Allerdings kostet so ein Geschoss mehrere Tausend â¬ und der bereits genannte hÃ¶here Wartungsaufwand mit den resultierenden Folgekosten bleibt. FÃ¼r mich wieder ein Argument fÃ¼rs HT. 

Wie die Streckenbeschaffenheit bei den MA in deiner Gegend ist, kannst du selbst wahrscheinlich am besten beurteilen. Hier sind meist 80% bis 100% der MÃ¤dels auf dem Treppchen mit Racehardtails unterwegs. Wie schon erwÃ¤hnt ist der Anteil Forstwege bei den Rennen im Sauerland und Weserbergland gewÃ¶hnlich hoch. Da bringen mir 2 kg weniger berghoch mehr, als der kleine Vorteil bergab. Eine Vereinkollegin hat sich zusÃ¤tzlich zu ihrem Fully daher gerade ein HT gekauft.

2008 bin ich mit einem Kumpel im 2er-Team ein 8h-Rennen gefahren. Da wir alle zwei Runden gewechselt haben, hatte ich die MÃ¶glichkeit zwischendurch mal vom HT aufs Fully zu wechseln. In den Rundenprotokollen war zu sehen, dass ich mit dem HT klar schneller war. Die Strecke bot einfach kein Potential fÃ¼rs Fully, der Gewichtsvorteil des HT war entscheidend.

Dein individueller Fahrstil spielt auch eine Rolle. Ich habe gerne ein direktes FahrgefÃ¼hl und gehe oft aus dem Sattel. An meinem Schlechtwetterbike ist zur Zeit sogar eine Starrgabel montiert. Muss man halt mÃ¶gen.

Wenn du die MÃ¶glichkeit hast, leih dir ein passendes HT und Fully aus und teste auf deiner Hausrunde das Fahrverhalten. Da du mit HTs keine Erfahrung hast, kÃ¶nnte dir das weiterhelfen. Vielleicht stellst du ja gleich fest, dass es dir Ã¼berhaupt nicht gefÃ¤llt. Probier so viele Bikes wie mÃ¶glich aus.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.

MfG Tine

P.S. Hab gerade dein Budget gelesen, da wÃ¼rde ich nach einem guten HT suchen. Achte auf einen leichten Rahmen, da kannst du dann spÃ¤ter noch Tuning an der Ausstattung betreiben.


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> wie äußert sich denn der unterschied ? außer am gewicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das rote ist für mich die entscheidende info
dafür bekommst du ein hardtail mit einigermassen anständiger ausstattung
aber wohl nicht aus carbon...nur mit sehr viel glück.
ein fully in der preisklasse wird deinen vorstellungen wohl nicht gerecht werden
carbon ist comfortabler als alu. das habe ich das erste mal gemerkt als ich beim rennradfahren von alu auf carbon umgestiegen bin. zuvor hab ich auch gedacht "des brauchts net" ist nur ne glaubenssache

habe mir letztes jahr noch ein hardtail gekauft. für rennen und für training zu hause. dabei bin ich auf radon steal gestossen. hätte mir es fast gekauft ( aber mein händler hat mir ein "unwiederstehliches" angebot für ein carbonteil von bergamont - vorjahresmodell gemacht) 
die jahreszeit könnte jetzt noch günstig sein, da einge händler noch modelle rumstehen haben, die sie losbekommen möchten

mir ist auch entgangen warum du dein cube stereo verkaufen möchtest


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

Ich denke dass die rennen auch alle fahrbar sind mit einem HT. 

ein freund von mir fuhr bisher auf einem HT und hat nun auch wieder ein neues HT aufgebaut. alpen x und 120km marathons damit hat er keine probleme.

klar vom budget wäre ein gutes HT damit zu kaufen. 
wo wieder mein optischer favorit, nämlich das hier:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/access-wls-gtc_id_35854_.htm
ins spiel käme 

das stereo verkaufe ich weil sich eben die ziele für dieses jahr geändert haben! möchte einfach rennen/marathons mitfahren! dafür ist das stereo nicht unbedingt geeignet!!


----------



## schubduese (14. März 2010)

Tag Damenwelt!

Mir fallen zu Eurer Diskussion zwei Punkte ein:

I.)
An meinem Race-HT reizen mich besonders Punkte, die mit dem geringen Gewicht zusammenhängen:
1.) Es lässt sich ausgezeichnet beschleunigen.
2.) Man kann es leichtfüßig durch eng gesteckte Kurse zirkeln.
Beides ist insbesondere bei CC Rennen von Vorteil - und bei Marathons bestimmt kein Nachteil.

II.)
Dass ein Hardtail mit zunehmender Streckenlänge den Fahrer mehr ermüdet stimmt zweifelsohne. Um das möglichst gering zu halten behelf ich mir mit zwei Maßnahmen (die natürlich auch beim Fully helfen):
1.) Den superleichten, aber harten Sattel für die Langstrecke gegen einen bequemeren und etwas schwereren tauschen.
2.) Stollenreifen mit passendem Luftdruck fahren. Verglichen mit Semislicks erfordert das deutlich weniger Konzentration weil der Grip wesentlich besser ist. Dadurch kann ich v. a. auf den Abfahrten auch schneller fahren und verlier dort nur minimal Zeit / Positionen. Außerdem ist der Pannenschutz besser.
Mit diesen Maßnahmen komme ich bei >100 km Rennen erstaunlich entspannt ins Ziel.

Du planst ja den Tegernsee Marathon. Als ich den das letzte Mal auf der längsten Distanz gefahren bin (schon 2 oder 3 Jahre her), bin ich mit diesem Radl ganz zufrieden gewesen. 
Allerdings gabs da eine Trailabfahrt, die mich zugegebenerweise Nerven gekostet hat: ziemlich felsig, nass und immer wieder mit so kleinen Stufen drin. Da wäre ein Fully nett gewesen. Oder ein halbwegs trainierter Oberkörper... Aber da war ich auch das letzte Mal mit voll aufgeblasenen Semislicks unterwegs.

Fazit: V. a. in Anbetracht deines Budgets, rate ich Dir bei meiner mehr als 10-jährigen Rennerfahrung zu einem Hardtail. Damit bist du auf den meisten Strecken sehr gut aufgehoben. Achte auf einen leichten Rahmen, den Rest kannst ja bei Verschleiß durch leichtere Komponenten ersetzen. Du wirst dich als bisher nur-Fully-Fahrerin umgewöhnen müssen, aber du wirst deinen Spaß haben. Ganz bestimmt


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> wie äußert sich denn der unterschied ? außer am gewicht?



Im Komfort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

@schubduese:
fährst du auch mit deinem ht touren? oder nimmst du da (wenn vorhanden) ein anderes bike, mgl.ein fully? 
mir gehts natürlich auch da drum fürs training und touren und nicht nur fürs rennen ein geeignetes mtb zu haben!
also ein alles könner 

ist sehr interessant die verschiedenen ansichten/meinungen zu lesen! echt klasse von euch! macht weiter so  

ich bin da ja noch ganz unbelastet. bisher bin ich nur an einem 24h rennen mitgefahren. aber die möglichkeit hier gleich bei den bergen besser und mehr trainieren zu können, ist einfach auch ein grund einen marathon zu fahren! (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine )


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

mittelgebirge meist hardtail
transalp, bergtouren fully
aber ich hab 2 und bin auch schob älter mit rückenproblemen
FRÜHER bin ich auch "nur" hardtail gefahren
wenn du gesagt hättest budget 3500 aufwärts dann klar fully
da ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen du wahrscheinlich als arbeitender rennanfänger weder mit hardtail noch mit fully in nächster zeit auf dem treppchen landen wirst

andere alternative warum fährst du dein cube ( ist doch kein schlechtes bike) nicht weiter und sparst dafür noch etwas?

ich bin die ersten rennen mz nem stevens fluent 130mm vorne ( hinten weiss ich nicht mehr) mit ca 13kg gefahren
in dem bereich indem wir ( die meisten hier jedenfalls) bei rennen rumfahren ist mit training mehr zu erreichen als mit material.
ich lande mit meinem carbonhardtail auch nicht auf dem treppchen


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

möchte ja auch gar nicht auf dem treppchen landen!

klar ist das cube kein schlechtes bike. und wie gesagt, letztes jahr waren meine ziele noch anderst gesteckt wie dieses jahr. da wollte ich hauptsache bergab und abseits der waldautobahnen gas geben können. 

mir gehts auch ums training. effizienter ist es nunmal mit einem HT oder fully mit weniger federweg bzw. anderer sitzposition! das kann ich mit dem stereo rahmen nicht ausbügeln! 
hab ja erwähnt, dass die marathons natürlich mit dem stereo zu fahren sind! auch mit nem enduro kann ich solche rennen fahren. warum es schwer machen wenns leichter auch geht??


----------



## schubduese (14. März 2010)

@chayenne

Mit dem Radl fahr ich auch gerne Touren in den Bergen, z.B. am Tegernsee, oder einfach hier vor der Haustür zum trainieren. Schon um nicht im Rennen ein ungewohntes Radl zu pilotieren. Allerdings fahre ich damit vergleichsweise wenig km, weil die Verschleißteile ganz schön teuer kommen würden. Außerdem ist es so immer wieder eine Freude wenn ich mich nach einigen Runden mit meinem schwereren Haupt-Trainings-Hardtail wieder auf die leichte Rennfeile setzen kann. Hab auch ein Fully (100 mm vorne und hinten, klassischer Eingelenker), aber das nehm ich nur, wenn ich meinen faulen Bummeltag hab.

Wenn ich das Cube WLS GTC anschau, dann ist es ohnehin schon bequemer ausgerüstet als mein Race-HT (9,9 Kg): Hat Scheibenbremsen, die ja durchaus komfortabler zu fahren sind als meine V-Brakes. Dazu 100 mm Federweg, sogar vom Lenker aus blockierbar (=20 mehr als ich). Bestimmt eine gute Wahl zum Rennen fahren.

Frag doch mal deinen Bekannten, ob Du sein Race-HT ausprobieren kannst. Um den Unterschied HT / Fully zu spüren wirds reichen, und die Geometrieunterschiede für Mädels und Jungs werden schon nicht so beachtlich sein. Der persönliche Eindruck steht doch immer über aller grauen Theorie...

In deiner Signatur hast Du neben dem Stereo noch ein zweites Cube gelistet. Ist das ein Fully? Dann hättest Du doch für die wirklich harten Einsätz immer noch ein As im Ärmel, oder?


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

@schubduese:

ups ganz vergessen, das ams hab ich nicht mehr. das war mir von anfang an einen ticken zu groß (bin am oberrohr angestanden). da hatte ich nie so das gefühl mich "sicher" zu fühlen... 
deswegen jetzt auch die qual der wahl unbedingt das richtige bike/größe zu finden! eins was eben für touren und rennen gleichermaßen geeignet ist.. einfach schwer sowas!

das race ht von meinem freund (merida flx team carbon oder so ähnlich) ist ja ne nummer größer, aber denkbar dass ich das mal ausprobieren kann.

da fällt mir noch ein: man kann doch sicherlich den vorbau und den lenker noch so einstellen dass ich noch ein etwas bequemeres sitzen haben?


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

gibt ab und zu "testivals"
dort kannst du bikes von oftmals verschiedenen herstellern ausführlich im gelände testen
spontan fällt mir da latsch ein ist aber erst wieder im oktober, also wohl zu spät
cube veranstaltet womens camps eins davon ist ende juni zugspitzugegend
vielleicht kennt jemand was früheres


----------



## Iselz (14. März 2010)

ich fahre auch aus überzeugung ht, selbst auf dem alpencross in der abfahrt vom eisjöchl hab ich keine probleme gehabt - ganz im gegenteil... mit dem fully kann man doch überall drüber hacken und mit dem ht muss man noch bissl gucken wo man lang steuert - das ist für mich gerade der reiz


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Vollstarrbike. Stahl. Singlespeed.


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

hab auch "gehört" dass man/frau mit einem HT richtig fahren lernt  

also in der engeren auswahl wären dann somit
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/access-wls-gtc_id_35854_.htm

oder von poison das zyankali team (alu):
http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?MakeLang=deutsch&MakeLangID=1&prodid=201011252-59

oder das mescalin(carbon):
http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?lay1=2&lay2=1&lay3=4&lay4=0

habt ihr noch gute/sehr gute tipps?


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Deine Preisobergrenze? 
Die Mindestausstattung? (SLX kann´s für Rennen ja wohl nicht sein...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

schwer zu sagen... ne slx nicht...aber viel mehr wird nicht drin sein...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Naja, wenn Du Deine finanzielle Schmerzgrenze nicht kennst... Ich habe ein Mescalin, da löhnst Du aber mit tauglicher (also gewichts- und einsatzabhäng) Gabel, leichtem LRS und XT schon deutlich über 2.000 Euro! Also konfigurier mal das Zyancali und E605 sowie das Mescalin und dann schau Dir an, was Du bezahlen müsstest.


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

für den anfang denke ich dass ein gut ausgestattetes HT reicht um touren/marathons zu fahren. dann kann ich ja immer noch (selbst bis zu den rennen) umbauen... 
aber für den anfang liegt das budget schon so bei bis 1700 euro...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Dann solltest Du natürlich noch zwischen Carbon und Alu entscheiden. 

Ich persönlich würde Carbon nehmen, wegen des Komforts und der Optik. Mit dem Mescalin Team SRAM X.9 kämst Du finanziell gut hin und hättest auch nicht allzuviel zu optimieren.


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

was hast denn du für eine ausstattung und farbe an deinem ?


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Sichtcarbon!  

Mein Mescalin ist ein bunter Mix aus Syntace / XT / X.9 / X.O / Hayes / R7.
Auf Funktionalität und Preis-Leistung getrimmt und genau 10,0 Kilo leicht - inkl. Pedalen!


----------



## lucie (14. März 2010)

Habe im Bikemarkt gerade Dein Stereo angeschaut. Da sind doch ganz brauchbare Komponenten verbaut. Verkauf doch einfach nur den Rahmen und schau Dir mal das Liteville 101 an! Der Rahmen ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber er ist für Gabeln von 100-140mm FW ausgelegt und sehr variabel aufzubauen. Du bräuchtest dann nur noch ein anderes Hinterrad für den Syntace X-12 Steckachsen-Hinterbau, evtl. andere Sattelstütze und eine racetaugliche Gabel (alles zusammen sicher auch für 1500-1700 Euronen zu haben).
Mit diesem Rahmen hast Du dann verschiedene Möglichkeiten (gerade, wenn Du das Stereo vertickt und dann nur noch ein Bike hast). 
Das Liteville kannst Du als superleichtes Racebike mit 100er Gabel aufbauen und wenn es tourentauglicher sein soll, hängst Du einfach die Revelation rein.

lucie


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Warum umbauen, wenn´s das Ganze doch fertig gibt? Basteln kostet Fahrzeit...


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

ach gegen umbauen hätte ich so nichts...oder ein bike selbst aufbauen. natürlich, die zeit geht dann dahin.
habe aber schon käufer für einzelteile... der rahmen ist noch nicht weg, viell. behalte ich ihn dann und baue es mir nach und nach neu auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. März 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Habe im Bikemarkt gerade Dein Stereo angeschaut. Da sind doch ganz brauchbare Komponenten verbaut. Verkauf doch einfach nur den Rahmen und schau Dir mal das Liteville 101 an! Der Rahmen ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber er ist fÃ¼r Gabeln von 100-140mm FW ausgelegt und sehr variabel aufzubauen. Du brÃ¤uchtest dann nur noch ein anderes Hinterrad fÃ¼r den Syntace X-12 Steckachsen-Hinterbau, evtl. andere SattelstÃ¼tze und eine racetaugliche Gabel (alles zusammen sicher auch fÃ¼r 1500-1700 Euronen zu haben).
> Mit diesem Rahmen hast Du dann verschiedene MÃ¶glichkeiten (gerade, wenn Du das Stereo vertickt und dann nur noch ein Bike hast).
> Das Liteville kannst Du als superleichtes Racebike mit 100er Gabel aufbauen und wenn es tourentauglicher sein soll, hÃ¤ngst Du einfach die Revelation rein.
> 
> lucie



ich hab hier auch gerade einen 101 rahmen rumliegen, der in all mountain konfiguration aufgebaut werden soll. ich muss schon sagen ein sehr feines teilchen  weckt irgendwie haben-will gefÃ¼hle 
allerdings kommt man mit so einem selbstaufbau nur schwer unter 2000â¬. da muss man dann schon auf rest-teile aus dem keller zurÃ¼ckgreifen.


----------



## lucie (15. März 2010)

Na aber sie hatte doch im Prinzip alle Teile am Stereo, mit denen hätte sie doch erst einmal einen neuen Rahmen aufbauen können. Zumal sie mit dem Bike nicht ausschließlich Rennen fahren will, fände ich ein reines Race-HT eben nicht so optimal. Ich persönlich würde dann einen Rahmen wählen, der variabler aufzubauen ist als ein Racer, vorallem, wenn das Budget limitiert ist. 
Bei den schon vorhandenen Teilen würde sie nur den 101 Rahmen (850,00) mit Superspin Steuersatz (ca.70,00), eine Racebabel ala RS Reba (ca.400,00) und evtl. noch einen geraden Lenker brauchen. Sattelstütze hat beim Stereo wohl auch 34,9, fällt also auch als Neuanschaffung raus.
Nur noch ein HR für X-12, dann läge sie erst mal locker im Rahmen ihres genannten Budgets.
Da sie aber in ihrem letzten Post geschrieben hat, dass sie den Stereo Rahmen evtl. behalten und vielleicht neu aufbauen will, kann sie sich ja nun doch nach einem Race-HT oder -Fully umsehen. Welches Bike es am Ende wird, bleibt ihre Entscheidung und bedarf ihrerseits mehrerer Testfahrten und die Überlegung, wofür, wie ambitioniert und wie variabel sie das Bike nutzen will.

lucie


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2010)

Guten morgähn 

es geht ja nicht darum was ich mit dem stereo machen sollte oder nicht...

die frage war einfach, was ihr (die schon öfters rennen gefahren seid) von alu HT, carbon HT oder Fully haltet, zum marathon/rennen fahren. 

ich bin ehrlich gesagt, immer noch ratlos. 

meine gedanken tendieren momentan doch eher zu einem fully, da ich ja das bike auch für touren mehr fahren werde als im rennen. also ein fully mit 100mm federweg... 
wer weiß wie die gedanken heute abend aussehen


----------



## lucie (15. März 2010)

Was Du vor hast habe ich schon begriffen, aber da Du dich selbst nicht so richtig entscheiden kannst, wofür du das Bike so alles einsetzen willst, ist es eben auch schwer, Dir bei der Entscheidung zu helfen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist eben schwer zu finden, wenn es sie überhaupt gibt (ich spreche aus Erfahrung, Dein Problem hatte ich auch einmal, heute mal entspannte Tour, dann mal ein bischen tricksen, aber auch mal etwas speedy unterwegs sein - naja inzwischen sind es drei Bikes statt eins).
Ich hab es auch schon einmal geschrieben, dass ein Fully wartungs-und kostenintesiver ist, und ich deshalb ein variabel aufbaubares HT für Deine Einsatzzwecke empfehlen würde, falls Du nur *ein* Bike haben willst. Da es, meines Wissens, wenige Karbon-HT gibt, die von der GEO her 100-140mm Federweg verknusen können, bleibt dann also nur noch Alu (z.B LV101, wenn es auch noch relativ leicht, steif und vorallem wertstabil sein soll). 
Und ja, Alu oder Karbon, HT oder Fully als Allrounder ist ein Glaubenskrieg und es gibt sicher für Alle gleichviele Pro-und Kontraargumente. Du wirst hier immer die verschiedensten Antworten bekommen (wäre auch schlimm, wenn nicht!), aber die helfen Dir bei Deiner Entscheidung nicht wirklich weiter. Das ist leider Deine Baustelle. 
Mach es einfach von Deinem Budget und mehreren Testfahrten bei Händlern abhängig.

lucie


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Ausleihen, ausprobieren.


----------



## lucie (15. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ausleihen, ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Da es, meines Wissens, wenige Karbon-HT gibt, die von der GEO her 100-140mm Federweg verknusen können (...)



Ich kenne eigentlich kein Bike mehr, das unter 100 Federweg unterwegs ist. Und mehr macht in einem HT nun wirklich kein Sinn, wenn das Teil homogen aufgebaut werden soll und nicht vorn weich und hinten stempeln soll. Wie übel sich das anfühlt, kennen LanghuberfahrerInnen, die hinten lockouten...


----------



## scylla (15. März 2010)

Wenn man nicht auf Zeit fährt, kann man letzten Endes mit fast jedem Bike seinen Spaß haben. Deswegen würde ich den Aspekt, dass das Bike auch für Touren herhalten soll, auch nicht überbewerten. Solange es mit einigermaßen stabilen langlebigen Teilen und nicht mit spiddeligen Vollcarbon Komponenten, die schon vom Anschauen auseinanderfallen ausgestattet ist, kann Tourenfahren auch mit einem HT Spaß bringen. (Aber mit einem etwas kleineren Budget erübrigt sich Carbon ja von alleine.) 
Also wenn ich sowas entscheiden müsste, würde ich wahrscheinlich einfach ein Bike nehmen, auf dem ich mich "schnell" und wohl fühle. Für Touren wird das bestimmt nicht total verkehrt sein, und die Erfahrung besagt, dass der Bike-Keller mit der Zeit eh nicht leerer wird . Also lieber gleich was "Ganzes", das dir gut für deine Saisonziele, eben die Marathons taugt, als ein Bike das zwar alles kann, aber das dir ausgerechnet für die Rennen nicht so gut liegt.


----------



## lucie (15. März 2010)

Sicher machen mehr als 100mm am HT für Race keinen Sinn, für Touren und evtl. auch mal ein wenig Freeride aber schon.
Und es gibt Rahmen, die entsprechende Geometrien (Lenk-/Sitzwinkel, kürzeres Oberrohr) haben und es ermöglichen, natürlich immer mit diversen Abstrichen im Fahrverhalten, ein relativ breites Spektrum abzudecken, wenn man sich eben nicht auf reines Race-, Touren- oder was weiß ich Bike festlegen kann.

lucie


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Solange es mit einigermaßen stabilen langlebigen Teilen und nicht mit spiddeligen Vollcarbon Komponenten, die schon vom Anschauen auseinanderfallen ausgestattet ist, kann Tourenfahren auch mit einem HT Spaß bringen.



  An meine MTB (RR ist was anderes!) kommt kein Carbonteil in Form von Sattelstütze, Lenker etc. mehr hin. Ich habe meine Erfahrungen...  




> (...) und die Erfahrung besagt, dass der Bike-Keller mit der Zeit eh nicht leerer wird .



Äääächt??  

Was wünscht sich ein/e Marathonisti? Ein Bike, auf dem er/sie sich lange wohl fühlt, subjektiv (und natürlich auch objektiv) wenig Energie verschwendet und auf nahezu jedem Terrain Spaß und Sicherheit verspürt.

Was wünscht sich ein/e TourenfahrerIn? ... Eben!


----------



## lucie (15. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht auf Zeit fährt, kann man letzten Endes mit fast jedem Bike seinen Spaß haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Aber Lehrgeld mußten wohl alle schon einmal zahlen.



Oh ja...


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2010)

testen würde ich ja gerne!! 
aber die räder die ich gerne testen würde sind leider schlappe 650 km weg.... (poison)

und das cube ist wahrscheinlich in den nächsten weg bei dem händler bei dem ich es am samstag "probe gesessen" bin... das muss ich wenn dann auch mal länger fahren. 

würde gerne noch ein lapierre fully testen, aber die sind ja auch total schwer zu finden. also alles nicht soo einfach. 

mir ist bewusst dass ich ein rad, mit dem ich (fast) alles fahren kann, nicht finden werde. in erster linie ging es ja um eure erfahrungen mit HT/Fully/Carbon. dafür bin ich euch auch dankbar.


----------



## trelgne (16. März 2010)

Ich kann dir wärmstens das Giant Anthem X empfehlen. Toller Hinterbau, in Sachen Verhältnis zwischen Wipparmut bei gleichzeitig feinfühliger Federung kaum zu schlagen, geringes Rahmengewicht trotz Alu. Sehr gute Basis für spätere Upgrades. Für deine Preiskategorie käme das Anthem X3 in Betracht. Trotz "nur" 100mm-Hinterbau ein enormes Komfort- und Traktionsplus, das dir gegenüber einem Hardtail zumindest bei allen holprigeren Untergründen einen deutlichen Vorteil verschafft. Mit breiten Reifen auch für schrofferes Gelände noch brauchbar, da komfortabler als viele straffer abgestimmte Race-Fullys. Der Maestro-Hinterbau wird eigentlich in jedem Test gelobt und hält auch, was die Giant-eigene Werbung verspricht. Wenn ich zwischendurch mal testweise auf Hardtails von Kollegen wechsle, kann ich den Unterschied manchmal kaum fassen - und wie man noch mit einem Hardtail unterwegs sein kann, zumindest wenn man viel auf Waldwegen und Trails unterwegs ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. März 2010)

Lapierre hat´s in Holzkirchen, ist nicht so weit weg von Rosenheim. Der Händler ist an der Hauptstr. nähe dem Bahnhof, kannst kaum dran vorbeifahren. Er hat auch immer etliche Räder vor dem Laden stehen, was genaues weiß ich aber nicht. Momentan kriegst bei dem Dreck aber sicher keines ausgeliehen.
Ne Freundin von mir hat für Rennen ein Rotwild Hardtail recht leicht aufgebaut, auch was Feines!


----------



## Warnschild (16. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Lapierre hat´s in Holzkirchen, ist nicht so weit weg von Rosenheim. Der Händler ist an der Hauptstr. nähe dem Bahnhof, kannst kaum dran vorbeifahren. Er hat auch immer etliche Räder vor dem Laden stehen, was genaues weiß ich aber nicht. Momentan kriegst bei dem Dreck aber sicher keines ausgeliehen.
> Ne Freundin von mir hat für Rennen ein Rotwild Hardtail recht leicht aufgebaut, auch was Feines!



Oh, war kürzlich bei nem LaPierre-Händler, haben schon wirklich traumhafte (  = *gerührt* ) Räder da stehn. Die Frauenvarianten sind allerdings mal wieder peinlichst ausgestattet! Geilinger-geilson ist das Carbon-Topmodell (X-Control Carbon) - also die Männer-Version in Blau, das kommt im Prospekt/auf dem Foto aber nicht halb so schön raus wie es tatsächlich ist. Ich habs gesehn und alles andre, was da so rumstand, war plötzlich uninteressant....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2010)

> Die Frauenvarianten sind allerdings mal wieder peinlichst ausgestattet!


meinst du damit dass die frauen modelle mal wieder weniger dran haben fürs gleiche geld?


----------



## Spenglerextrem (16. März 2010)

Liebe chayenne06,

hier mal ein Tip eines Mannes. Das Thema ist ja grundsätzlich nicht frauenspezifisch.

Behalt dein Stereo, mach mit dem deine ersten Erfahrungen bei Rennen, spar fleissig und kauf dir dann zusätzlich ein Race-Hardtail.

Beim Verkauf des Stereo machst du nur einen ordendlichen Verlust und nächstes Jahr willst du wieder sowas in der Richtung haben. 

Alles Andere ist Kompromiss, fauler Kompromiss !

Spenglerextrem


----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2010)

der tipp ist gut gemeint. aber das stereo ist schon in teile verkauft. außerdem möchte ich wirklich damit keine rennen fahren. mir wird schon noch das passende bike in die arme fahren  
noch ist ja dann zeit genug zum testen/probieren und überlegen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. März 2010)

Ich hätte ja auch das Stereo behalten, sooo schwer ist das ja nun auch nicht. Evtl. bessere Laufräder dran und eine leichteren Reifen und gut is.

Aber dennoch: Beim Rabe in Oberhaching haben sie ein echt schönes Cube Carbon Hardtail mit XT-Ausstattung und DT 1600 Laufrädern für 2.099,- EUR!!!
www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=428&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=427&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1410


----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2010)

hätte, wenn und aber... das stereo geht raus, so ist es nun mal. haben es vorhin auseinander gebaut... da blutet das herz.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. März 2010)

Also für mich war der Umstieg vom Hardtail zum Race-Fully ne Offenbarung. Ich fahre das Hardtail zwar weiterhin gerne, aber nur noch im Winter, auf langen Touren ohne technischen Anspruch und zur Arbeit. Im Gelände bin ich mit dem Sofa schneller und ermüdungsfreier bergauf und bergab. Vor allem auf Wurzeltrails bergauf habe ich mehr Traktion als beim Hardtail. Das Hinterrad behält einfach seine Bodenhaftung. Mit dem Hardtail hat es mich bei steilen Wurzelpassagen bergauf immer mal wieder geschmissen, da sich das Hinterrad mehr in der Luft als auf dem Boden befand. Die gleiche Strecken mit dem Sofa gefahren, kein Problem mehr.

Naja, und man wird halt auch älter, und der Rücken tut weh, und die Knie, und... da ist ein Sofa schon besser wenns ruppig wird.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. März 2010)

Hallo Ramona,

du hast also beschlossen es einfach mal mit Marathon-Rennen zu versuchen und die Zielsetzung geht eher in Richtung gut durchkommen. Da wirst du ja wahrscheinlich weder jedes Wochenende Rennen fahren noch jede freie Minute mit gezieltem Training verbringen. Dazu kommt dein begrenztes Budget.

Stellt sich die Frage, ob es dafür wirklich ein reinrassiges Racebike, egal ob Hardtail oder Fully, sein muss. Vielleicht wäre da ein leichtes Bike, das eher aus der Tourenecke kommt die bessere Wahl. 
Andererseits lässt sich ein Racer auch tourentauglich aufbauen, was gerade für den Marathoneinsatz Vorteile bringt.

Das Racefully von Chaotenkind ist schon nett, sprengt deinen Preisrahmen aber vermutlich deutlich. 

Welche Streckenlängen peilst du überhaupt an? Und wie kommt man bzw. frau eigentlich so spontan auf die Idee den Fuhrpark auszutauschen und sich auf Marathons zu verlegen? Da hättest du doch eigentlich das AMS vor dem Stereo behalten können. Ich bin nicht neugierig, ich will nur alles wissen . Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem fahrbaren Untersatz und den Rennen damit .

MfG Tine


----------



## chayenne06 (17. März 2010)

ja es ist wirklich nicht einfach momentan.
das ams hab ich deswegen weggegeben, da es von beginn an einen ticken zu groß war, ich immer am oberrohr angestanden bin, mich nie so sicher fühlte. und ich hätte ja nicht gedacht dass sich die ziele so ändern! aber eine neue umgebung (von Augsburg nach Rosenheim) und andere arbeitszeiten die mehr raum zum trainieren/fahren lassen, machen dann so einiges aus!
so das stereo ist nun so gut wie erledigt... 
so langsam denke ich mir, ich kaufe einfach ein HT ohne groß drüber nachzudenken. je mehr man drüber nachdenkt umso schwieriger. so scheints mir zumindest. 

aber ich muss mich trotz allem bei euch herzlichst bedanken für die vielen antworten, tipps, meinungen, interessen. ich hätte nie gedacht dass aus dieser frage sooo viel entstehen kann!


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2010)

Hardtail ist ok. Ganz ehrlich, beim O.9 von Merida könnte ich schon schwach werden, würde sogar über meinen Schatten springen und da wieder Kettenschaltung fahren. Aber da ich keinen Gelddrucker daheim habe und mir gerade ne kleine Wildsau aufbaue wird das in nächster Zeit nix.
Wenn die Enduro bis Juni fertig wird (liegt nicht an mir sondern an den Herstellern diverser, dringend benötiger, Teile) mach ich mir den Spass und fahre den Spessartbike damit, aber nur die Kurzstrecke. Warscheinlich muss ich da ein paar Uphills schieben, aber dafür hab ich dann bei den Abfahrten richtig Spass.
Und einer muss schließlich die rote Laterne kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2010)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2010)

so, meine entscheidung tendiert immer mehr zum hardtail. ich denke dass die marathons damit auf jeden fall gut zu fahren sind! 
bei meinem preislimit passt einfach kein leichteres fully rein. 
aber dafür ein gut ausgestattetes hardtail!
überlege nun schwer:
1. poison zyankali 
2. poison mescalin
4. cube access wls gtc.

wahrscheinlich komme ich ostern direkt nach mayen zu poison bikes. dann könnte ich mir das alles mal näher anschauen. vielleicht haben die auch ein paar modelle vor ort günstiger? 

habt ihr noch vorschläge für ein super hardtail in dem bereich?


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. März 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> 1. poison zyankali
> 2. poison mescalin



Wenn Du den Rahmen im Fall des (Um- und Un-)Falles selbst bezahlen musst, würde ich einen Alurahmen nehmen. Also das Zyankali. Gewichtsmäßig ist da nicht viel rum - wenn überhaupt. Lediglich der Komfort ist ein Argument. Bau dicke Schlappen drauf, fahr die mit wenig Druck (Das geht auch bei Schlauchreifen! Ich fahre nie mehr als 2 Bar.) und bau Dir ggf. eine Carbonsattelstütze drauf. Wobei man ja mit dem Bike eher aktiv unterwegs ist und nicht so viel sitzt wie beim Rennrad. Ich denke aber schon, dass die Sattelstütze auf ribbeligen Forstautobahnen Komfortvorteile bringt.


----------

